# HDTV Calibration Wizard DVD article



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

This article regarding the HDTV Calibration Wizard DVD might interest someone here.

I wonder if it can be rented from the video store???

*YOUR A/V GUY
HDTV's new best-kept 15-minute beauty secret

By Kevin Hunt
Tribune Newspapers: The Hartford Courant
Published March 26, 2006*



> So here's a beauty secret for the HDTV in your life: the new HDTV Calibration Wizard ($30), an easy-to-use test disc produced by Joel Silver of the Imaging Science Foundation and distributed by Monster Cable (www.monstercable.com).
> 
> The HDTV Calibration Wizard is different from other test discs that help set accurate levels for brightness, contrast, color and sharpness. It's not as thorough as the Avia Guide to Home Theater (about $30) and Digital Video Essentials (about $25), but it is by far the simplest and quickest way to hi-def clarity.


Read entire article at:

http://www.chicagotribune.com/entertainment/tv/chi-0603260356mar26,1,4598961.story


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

DianaMo said:


> I wonder if it can be rented from the video store???


Avia and Digital Video Essentials often can be.

One thing to note when renting these. Not sure about the "HDTV Calibration Wizard" ... but Avia and Digital Video Essentials come with color filter(s) that are used with some calibration screens. The color filters often (usually?) won't be there with the rental. Some TVs let you achieve the same thing without the filters (basically ... turn on and off red / green / blue individually) ... but some don't. So renting can cometimes be ... frustrating.

Still, a basic self-calibration with one of these discs can be very quick, simple, and well worth it ... and give you a good indication of whether or not you've got the patience / desire / whatever to do more.

I've got Avia and Digital Video Essentials at home ... pull them out for about 10 minutes about twice a year ... well worth it.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

How do these compare to the calibration show on HDnet?


----------



## milliepuppy (Oct 10, 2001)

.. you could argue they are less accurate .. if you calibrate off the HDnet pattern at least you are doing it through your STB, ie. the device and tv input you use to view HDTV.. not a DVD player ... even though the pattern is only really any good for brightness/ contrast settings due to the stupid placement of the color bars for sat and tint !!!

i forgot to add .. for $5 less you can get the very usefull and easy to use Getgrey disk.


----------



## Charlutz (Apr 7, 2005)

DVE is $17 on amazon and actually has test patterns. I still don't understand how you can calibrate if you don't know what the generated image is supposed to look like.


----------



## jaym (Sep 17, 2003)

what is the name of the HDnet calibration show?


----------



## jaym (Sep 17, 2003)

Nevermind. I found it. It's called HDNet Test Patterns in case anyone else was wondering.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

jaym said:


> what is the name of the HDnet calibration show?


http://www.hd.net/program_search_results.html?keyword=test&whattosearch=both

When I recorded them, the schedule didn't show them, so I just set up a manual recording from 4:45am to 5am (mountain time).

phox


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

jaym said:


> Nevermind. I found it. It's called HDNet Test Patterns in case anyone else was wondering.


Glad you found it. I tried searching for it using the HDnet email list and it wasn't listed and I couldn't remember the exact wording of this program.

I have no idea how to use the test patterns though.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I liked the DVE disk and while I didn't play with it extensively...just setting contrast and brightness and one or 2 other things made a huge difference from out of the box

i'm sure other brands are just as good


----------



## HUGE2U (Jun 29, 2002)

DianaMo said:


> Glad you found it. I tried searching for it using the HDnet email list and it wasn't listed and I couldn't remember the exact wording of this program.
> 
> I have no idea how to use the test patterns though.


I found this: 
http://www.smartcalibration.com/hdnetpatterns.html

I haven't tried it yet - but I will.

HUGE


----------

